# Canada:Slain man tied to Hells Angels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Slain man tied to Hells Angels










Bekim Zeneli​
THOMPSON - Relatives, friends and associates of a one-time gang leader who was fatally shot in Thompson more than a week ago paid their respects at his funeral yesterday. One person missing from the memorial service was Bekim Zeneli's younger brother, Mohammed, who is serving a prison sentence in BC. Zeneli, 33, was found dead Dec. 7 inside a home in Thompson. The Zeneli brothers were the leaders of LHS -- loyalty, honour, silence - a gang with ties to the Hells Angels. Police took a 40-year-old man, Sean Heickert, into custody but released him after questioning. Heickert was the target of an alleged murder plot that prompted police to put an end to an undercover probe called Project Drill, sources said.
(Sun Media)

MORE: 

Hells Angel member tried to have own brother killed 

One left to catch in Project Drill

PREVIOUS: 

Murder gang-related

Gang leader shot dead in Thompson

Ok to use dirty money to pay legal fees 

Bikers Headlines

http://primetimecrime.com/


----------

